# Setting up a Delta Tenoning Jig (34-182)



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

After following the instructions to align my Delta 34-182 Tenoning jig I've got a number of questions about how to actually use it. Based on the pictures it seems that when making a tenon the blade goes between the finished tenon and the jig (so the blade is relatively close to all that cast iron). However the pointer on the side is set to be zero out when the blade would be touching the side of the jig. It just seems to me that whenever you were making a tenon you've had to add the width of the blade kerf to the amount of wood you want to take away and set the side indicator to that - sounds inconvenient. I'd be more tempted to align the zero indicator to the OTHER side of the blade, so at least then I'd just adjust the indicator to the total amount of wood I wanted to remove.

Or if you're actually supposed to position the blade on the other side of the tenon from the jig, then it makes a little more sense - you'd set the indicator to the amount of wood to remove plus the desired width of the tenon.

Or I might be trying to figure out how to use the ruler on the side of the jig when nobody actually uses it.

The Delta instructions tell you how to set up the jig, but really don't say ANYTHING about how to best use it. Can anyone point me to a tutorial/best practice guide and shed some light on the questions above?

Steve


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum Stve*

If I were you, and I have the PowerMatic jig, I always set the blade to the right side of the tenon cut line, then flip the workpiece 180 degrees, maintaining the same setting. I don't use any scales or settings and make test samples to get it just right. I hate measuring when there is an easier way. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

blade stays on the OUTSIDE. make sure the stop is 90 to the table clamp pc to the jig, make a cut on the OUTSIDE, loosen pc turn 180, cut again, check/measure, adjust cut again etc. :icon_smile:


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, what both of you said makes total sense to me and was the way I originally figured it should be done. I'm just so curious why Delta in the instruction manual (and I just checked one more time to make sure) clearly shows the blade cutting away the inside between the tenon and the jig. The instruction manual for the 34-183 (which you can see at http://www.dewaltservicenet.com/documents/English/Instruction Manual/Delta/A15102.pdf on page 10 just to see I'm not making this up) has you making a spacer, cutting the inside, then removing the spacer and cutting the outside without flipping the piece. Are they just out of touch with how to use their own product?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just between you and me*

As an Owner's manual advisor and an Industrial Designer for GM, the instructions are not always written by folks who have used the tools or much common sense experience. They are written by "writers" who know how to spell and punctuate, not necessarily how to use the tools. :thumbdown: bill


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

woodnthings,
Thank You!!
Suspicions confirmed!
"not necessarily how to use the tools. :thumbdown: "

GerryB


----------

